# Starting seeds



## ston-loc (Feb 25, 2012)

I've read through a ton of threads of all the different methods some of you use. I am going to pop seeds for the first time soon, and have a few questions. I've only gone from clone so this is new to me. I don't want to screw up from the get go.
Out of the different methods, I'm thinking either to plant in rapid rooters, or a soil, but have yet to find what kind of soil I should plant in. Have seen FFOC mentioned but not sure what that is. I grew last season in FFOF, and remember reading that its too hot for seedlings. Also seen MG seed starter. What do you guys use? 
Thanks


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 25, 2012)

miracle grow seed starting mix is great.

me personally germ right in the soil itll get its whole life. everything i have now was germed right in MG prenuted soil with no issues what so ever.

i have also germed right in FFOF it seems hotter than the MG and a couple plants showed slight burn.

i am switching to a custom happy frog mix that ill be making, but ill germ right in plain Happy Frog.

no paper towels or soaking for me either, jsut right into the soil.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 25, 2012)

Plugs or soil,,eather one works fine.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 26, 2012)

Be doin mine in wet paper towel between to plates left in warm dark place couple turns of the sun and there she be all cracked read to soil. Much luck my friend hope yual find the perfect way to make yur way. Enjoy the trails yual walk.

BWD


----------



## Markers (Feb 26, 2012)

wet paper towel in a baggy set on a heat pad, Usually pop in less than 3 days. Had one pop today in less than 20 hours. After they pop I put em in Jiffy peat pots. Good Luck


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi Ston-loc, have enough opinions yet? 

I read Mandalaseeds.com on planting seeds and have had 100 % success. They make sense to me.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 26, 2012)

luckiest seeds to be germed

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55329


----------



## ston-loc (Feb 26, 2012)

Bwahahahahaha, I joined the site just a few months after that and never ran upon it. That's awesome.

Rose, thanks. That was a great read. Didn't think to scroll around their site for that info. So I'm going straight into soil. No rappid rooters, no paper towels. Just not decided on what kind of soil yet. I'm going to grow them out in FFOF, but they dont recommend that for their seedlings. Not sure if i wanna drop $ on a whole bag of FFLW for just the 10 seedlings. Hmm... I guess I wasnt too clear with my question initially. Not asking methods really. Mainly if you grow straight from soil, what soil do you use? And is FFOF too hot for seeds? I remember reading that, but now cant seem to find it. Only seeing its not on the list of recommended on the mandala site


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 27, 2012)

:ciao: Hey Ston-loc!

I too go by Mandala's site and plant straight into soil. The soil i germed in this go round is pro-mix bx with added dolomite lime, ratio is 1 cup per CF. There are some slightly larger chunks in this mix and i was careful to move them out of the way so the seedlings could break thru. When i get my seed order, im going to screen it out to a lighter mix for seedlings so i dont run into this problem again. 

BTW, did you get that seed order yet? Im holding off til March 2nd to order. Great promo at Attitude that im going to take advantage of. Still can't wait to do that satori grow-off! Any new details yet?


----------



## ston-loc (Feb 27, 2012)

Yeah, order finally arrived. Stoked to get started relatively soon.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 27, 2012)

ston-loc, this is what I use.


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 27, 2012)

I am stoked as well! Got a lot of great genetics on the way! 

I will find a way to post pics of "Drfting's Germination Station" and start a thread. Many people built them before the crash, and i lost the sticky for it during that time. Ive upgraded to t5's since then, and the outcome was astounding! Ill have it up by tonite!


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 28, 2012)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> miracle grow seed starting mix is great.
> 
> me personally germ right in the soil itll get its whole life. everything i have now was germed right in MG prenuted soil with no issues what so ever.
> 
> ...




I've not had a failure to pop or a lost seedling for 27 seeds germs in a row over 2 year time period  using MG seed starting mix.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 28, 2012)

I soak for a night in water then plant straight into BlackGold soil (which works for me everytime). Picked up a bag of MG Seedling starter Mix, since Hammy gives them mad props, will try them and report back. Don't think there will be any problems tho...

EDIT: _as of 06/12/2012 all seeds have started using the MG seed starter mix._


----------



## getnasty (Feb 29, 2012)

I seem to be having an issue getting the remaining beans to pop. I've repotted 2 of them again tonight, crossing my fingers. Any tips? They all sunk in water and I put them straight into the soil which was watered and warmed.

I noticed one had sprouted. Has a pretty long white growth on it. I assume this is the taproot and it should be pointed down? It was pointed up, so I pointed it downward with tweezers. Question though is, would light being on the tap root cause any damage?



-nasty


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 29, 2012)

Can you sprinkle some soil on top? I would do that.


----------



## getnasty (Feb 29, 2012)

I did, it's covered. =]


-nasty


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 29, 2012)

getnasty said:
			
		

> It was pointed up, so I pointed it downward with tweezers.
> 
> -nasty


 
imo that was a mistake, unless over 3/4" or more of taproot but again imo i dont think they should of gotten that long out of the medium anyways (plus its still pointed up, if you notice picture). i like to germ right int he soil and let nature do its thing.


----------



## getnasty (Feb 29, 2012)

It's not too late too turn it back up the way the picture shows. I read that if the taproot is pointed up, it'll bury the seed further into the soil. I guess that was wrong information? The taproot is atleast that long. How long after the taproot grows does the stem begin to grow?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 29, 2012)

leave it be you keep touching the sprouting root and it will die. most the time seeds will straighten up and grow the way they should grow. Their are chemicals in the root tip and the meirstem that dirrect each to grow the dirrection it should.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 29, 2012)

getnasty said:
			
		

> How long after the taproot grows does the stem begin to grow?


 
couldnt really tell you, i would say around 2 inches, once it emerges from the soil the cotyldons should of broke out of the seed and begin growing stem. for me they are usually a bit bent still when they break ground but are out of the seed, and within a day they are standing straight and i get them as close to my T5s as possible and only get like 1/4 inch of stem from the soil before producing true leaves.


and just leave it alone, dont want to waste any more energy by changing it around again.


----------



## getnasty (Feb 29, 2012)

Awesome, good to know. When I adjusted it's positive, it looked as if it had hit a stick in the soil and started to grow in a different direction. It was definitely long enough, though. I'll leave her be.


-nasty


----------



## ston-loc (Mar 21, 2012)

Question. Searched but not really finding an answer. Seeds were planted to soil today. What kind of window am I looking at for them popping up? Probably a silly simple question but I'm just wondering. Like what's the soonest one might pop up? And longest it might take without calling it a dud? Thanks


----------



## getnasty (Mar 21, 2012)

They come up usually within 3-4 days. Sometimes they can take up to 10, I've read, though. Mine came up in 3-5.


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 22, 2012)

i agree with nasty. 3-5 but up to 10.


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 2, 2012)

checked my "germination station" this morning. Right now im running 6x mandala satori and a White Widow from G13Labs. I had 100% germination in exactly 5 days sowing directly into soil.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 12, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> checked my "germination station" this morning. Right now im running 6x mandala satori and a White Widow from G13Labs. I had 100% germination in exactly 5 days sowing directly into soil.


 
That's just awesome drfting07. Good stuff, bud. Cant wait to hear how they turn out.

I plant the soaked seedling very shallow (bout a 1/4 inch under the soil) sideways and rely on gravitropism.

Cannabis seedlings are inherently gravitropic. If the seedling has enough stored energy to even survive gemination, it should produce cotyledons and then begin it's vegetative stage. 

From wikipedia.org:

 Gravitropism (also known as Geotropism) is a turning or growth movement by a plant or fungus in response to gravity. Charles Darwin was one of the first to scientifically document that roots show positive gravitropism and stems show negative gravitropism. That is, roots grow in the direction of gravitational pull (i.e., downward) and stems grow in the opposite direction (i.e., upwards). This behavior can be easily demonstrated with a potted plant. When laid onto its side, the growing parts of the stem begin to display negative gravitropism, growing (biologists say, turning; see tropism) upwards. Herbaceous (non-woody) stems are capable of a small degree of actual bending, but most of the redirected movement occurs as a consequence of root or stem growth in a new direction.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 12, 2012)

100% germination reckon thats mighty fine nows i will says prayr fur ya that all be females fur ya too!!! Hope yur trails full of things yual want as yu stroll friend much luck yur way.

BWD


----------

